# Good news. Allan McNish will be joining us on Wednesday as well.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I just finished chatting with Allan's people and am told he's game for a second slot on Wednesday as well. I'll finalize hours and post tomorrow but wanted to pass along the news for those watching in here.


----------



## Bill Wilson (May 31, 2011)

George, thanks to you and everyone at Fourtitude for your efforts in connecting us with Allan. I hope this will be the first of many such chats.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Bill! Welcome to Fourtitude.


----------

